# العذراء مريم في سمادون



## SHALAWLW (21 مايو 2009)

*قامت السيدة العذراء مريم بالظهور في سماء مدينة سمادون بالمنوفية يوم عيد ميلادها السبت 9/5/2009*


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااا جزيلا

ربنا كبير


----------

